# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзоры Ka-50?

## Jean-Philippe

Hi,
I didn't find the Ka-50 #25 walkaround in "Фотообзоры"?  :( 
Has it been erased?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да, фотообзор Ка-50 временно удален с сайта.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо.
I like the word "temporarily". So will it come back in your site?
Some of my friends are very interrested by the great work done by Андрей Зинчук.  :D

----------


## Шурави

http://foto.rambler.ru/users/a-zinchuk/1/

----------

